# Bài toán tiềm năng tăng giá được giải quyết bởi dự án TNR Stars Cao Phong



## PhucHaPH (8/12/21)

Bữa ăn bên quỹ trừ nội bộ trữ vật chức năng, quỹ thể phía trên cũng có thể làm bên mấy tới đặt vào nhà lẻ tẻ vật phẩm. Hoặc là là một cá nho nhỏ cắm bình, hai ba cá thủy tinh dụng cụ, là có thể tạo thành một phe có khác vận vị bưng cảnh.
Phòng khách
Lấy màu xám nhạt tường tất xức khách phòng ăn mặt tường, khiêm tốn bối cảnh sắc có thể tốt hơn làm nổi bật ra nguyên Mộc gia cổ đích đạm nhã đẹp. Mặt tường tử trang điểm ô vuông sách mộc đồ trang sức mặt bản, đồng thời cũng là phòng khách cùng phòng ăn hai cá chức năng khu vô hình chia nhỏ, không gian cùng không gian giữa tạo thành đệ vào biến hóa.
Cân nhắc đến chủ nhà hai người bình thường sử dụng ti vi tần số hơi thấp, vì vậy lấy máy chiếu hình thay thế máy truyền hình, bối cảnh chân tường phương làm một hàng thế quỹ, không chỉ có thể dùng làm thu nạp, để lên trang sức vẽ, nhỏ bãi kiện, vì nhà tăng thêm nhiều hơn chi tiết chỗ ấm áp tại *đất nền TNR Stars Cao Phong*.
Phòng khách ghế sa lon chọn dùng màu xám tro pha vải nghệ tổ hợp ghế sa lon, hai vợ chồng thường ngày nói chuyện phiếm hoặc là đãi khách cũng dư sức có thừa. Ghế sa lon cùng sân thượng giữa lấy một đoạn mộc ô vuông sách ngăn cách tiến hành phân chia, vi hợp đích tư thái từ trong thị giác sẽ làm người ta còn có cảm giác an toàn, mà ô vuông sách mười phần thông suốt tính cũng chút nào sẽ không ảnh hưởng khu ghế sa lon đích thải quang, thậm chí tạo nên một loại mông lung ý cảnh mỹ.
Ghế sa lon như cũ chọn dùng phần đáy lưu không chân nhỏ thiết kế, lâu ở nhà phải cân nhắc đến thực tế sạch sẻ xử lý vấn đề, ghế sa lon tường chưa bao giờ làm nhiều trang sức, chỉ muốn một bức rút ra giống đích đường cong trang sức vẽ tiến hành tô điểm, học chọn lựa mới có thể phơi bày ra nhà đẹp nhất hình thái. Phòng khách vô chủ đèn, lấy thiên hoa quỹ đạo đèn coi như chủ chiếu sáng, khu ghế sa lon bố trí một ngọn đèn mô hình nhỏ rơi xuống đất đèn tiến hành bổ sung chiếu sáng, nguồn sáng càng linh hoạt nhiều thay đổi.
Vì phát huy ra cao nhất ngắm cảnh ưu thế, toàn bộ sân thượng gắn hẹp khuông cửa sổ thủy tinh, đồng thời ứng nghiệp chủ đích đặc biệt yêu cầu, an trí một tấm hai người vị nhỏ đài, chọn dùng chân cao ghế phù hợp bằng gỗ thai diện cao độ, đồng thời cũng để cho nơi này ngắm cảnh tầm mắt cao hơn. Hai vợ chồng có thể ở chỗ này thưởng thức trà, đọc sách, thậm chí là đối ẩm tâm sự, chế tạo độc chúc hai người thích ý "Manh tâm đất" !
Phòng bếp
Kiểu cởi mở phòng bếp toàn thể làm việc động tuyến vì cạn U hình, lợi dụng thượng bạch hạ tro tủ quầy tiến hành vi hợp xây dựng, sắc thái mãnh liệt so sánh để cho không gian đáng sợ hơn tầng thứ cảm, quỹ thể đều áp dụng vô nắm tay thiết kế, đồng thời đem chưng lò nướng chờ điện nhà toàn bộ nhét vào đất trong quầy, cất giữ không gian nguyên vẹn tính.
Phòng bếp mặt tường toàn thể cửa hàng dán tiểu Bạch gạch, có phóng đại không gian thị giác hiệu quả, đồng thời phối hợp màu trắng đài điều khiển mặt, khiến cho dầu nhớt không dễ treo bích, nấu phía sau liền sạch sẻ, toàn bộ không gian nhìn càng phải sạch sẽ nhẹ nhàng khoan khoái của *TNR Stars Hoà Bình *
Phòng ngủ
Phòng ngủ giường đến từ MIZEO, từ giường thể đến giường phẩm đều chọn dùng khiêm tốn màu xám nhạt, tạo trầm ổn u tĩnh ngủ không khí. Đầu giường bối cảnh tường cửa hàng dán nửa đoạn thức mộc đồ trang sức mặt bối cảnh bản, nguyên mộc nguyên tố xuyên qua toàn phòng, đầu giường hai ngọn tiểu Dạ đèn vì khởi đêm cùng trước khi ngủ đọc cung cấp thuận lợi.


----------

